# Rank European Powers (in the order of preference)



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

ejd03 said:


> Politically,
> 
> 1. Britain
> 
> ...


my list:

Politically

1. Britain

2. France

3. Germany

4. Spain

5. Italy

World influence 

1. Britain

2. France

3. Germany

4. Spain

5. Italy

but, if you consider the influence of culture.

1. Britain

2. France

3. Italy

4. Spain

5. Germany

Economic power

1. Britain

2. Germany

3. France

4. Italy

5. Spain



overall

1. Britain
2. France

3. Germany

4. Spain

5. Italy

in terms of delight:

1.Italy
2.Spain
3.France
4.Germany
6.UK


----------



## wecky (Feb 21, 2005)

_*UK
Italy
Spain
France
Germany*_


----------



## Shinuhara (Apr 20, 2005)

Butcher said:


> Wow, great "fact" there. I never realized that when you ask people their favorite European countries, that they would have to place Germany at the top to be correct.


Sorry...Germany got the most seats in the EU,got the highest economy...that is enough to say that Germany is the Number One...
Britain has got more military...but that is not the most important thing
Whatever--i know it-and that is enough for me^^
But Guys..we are ONE "Country"
We should be friends and should be happy and proud about the 5 strongest nations in Europe


----------



## Shinuhara (Apr 20, 2005)

wecky said:


> _*UK
> Italy
> Spain
> France
> Germany*_


Sure...Spain higher than Germany :hahaha: 
You hate Germany right?^^


----------



## Shinuhara (Apr 20, 2005)

I dont know why we are discussing about that!Everybody allways votes for his own nation...and is not objectiv!
People who hates Germany,votes Germany on Position 5-that is so crazy!
Its objectiv FACT,guys:


1.Germany
2.UK
3.France
4.Italy
5.Spain

All these nations are wonderfull countries...UK with his Entertainment The South to do great holidays---all are very nice guys...
but its fact


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

Shinuhara said:


> Sure...Spain higher than Germany :hahaha:
> You hate Germany right?^^


Spain is one of the European countries which grow more, which more immigrants receives and which more influence has. Germany is one of the countries which less grow of the world, and France and Italy also.

--------------------------------------------------Kanji, aho bajo


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

My list

United Kingdom
Spain
France
Germany
Italy

--------------------------------------------------------------------Kanji, aho bajo


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

> Spain is one of the European countries which grow more, which more immigrants receives and which more influence has. Germany is one of the countries which less grow of the world, and France and Italy also


This is a crap.. - grow can`t be a reason of power.

If we go your opinion then we should place Latvia and Estonia in the TOP because there is real high grow rate.. You mistake a concept. 

The fact is that most 2 powerful countries in the EU are: Germany and the UK .. and I don`t want to rate witch is the numer one - there is separate thread for this.


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

My list in order:
1. UK
2. GERMANY
3. ITALY
4. FRANCE
5. SPAIN


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

My preference:

1) Britain
2) Germany
3) Spain
4) France
5) Italy


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

My opinion:



Politic:
------
Here it's totaly subjective.

- Germany
- Spain
- France
- Italy
- UK


Economy:
---------
I don't look at the grow and other stuff. I live now, not in 50 years.

- UK
- France
- Germany
- Italy
- Spain

Climate:
--------
I like warm, but not too warm either.

- France
- Italy
- Spain
- UK
- Germany


Landscapes:
------------
I like mountains and beachs.

- Italy
- France
- Spain
- Germany
- UK


Food:
-----
Though one, really. France got the upper hand due its diversity but not the quality

- France
- Italy
- Spain
- UK
- Germany

Girls:
-----
Totaly subjective.

- Spain
- Italy
- France
- Germany
- UK


Architecture:
-------------

- France/Italy/Spain........ can't pick
- UK/Germany


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

Shinuhara said:


> Sorry...Germany got the most seats in the EU,got the highest economy...that is enough to say that Germany is the Number One...
> Britain has got more military...but that is not the most important thing
> Whatever--i know it-and that is enough for me^^
> But Guys..we are ONE "Country"
> We should be friends and should be happy and proud about the 5 strongest nations in Europe


So thy have more seats in the EU. The British have a stronger alliance with the world's only remaining superpower. Besides, that's like saying that California is beter than Florida because it has more seats in the House of reps.


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

Germany
Spain
France
Italy
UK


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

-edit- sorry double post


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

1-Britain
2-Italy
3-France
4-Germany


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Pedrocid said:


> 1-Britain
> 2-Italy
> 3-France
> 4-Germany


I can live with that, agreed!


----------



## Poryaa (Sep 26, 2004)

Germany > France > UK > Italy


----------



## Keane (Mar 8, 2005)

1. Germany
2. Britain
3. France
4. Italy
5. Spain

The correct order in all aspects.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Shinuhara said:


> I dont know why we are discussing about that!Everybody allways votes for his own nation...and is not objectiv!
> People who hates Germany,votes Germany on Position 5-that is so crazy!
> Its objectiv FACT,guys:
> 
> ...



can't you think that these kind of poll is subjetive nad maybe the forumer who put germany below spain was telling us his favourites countries in order of delight??¿?¿ maybe he was not ordering them by politics or economics


----------



## Pluto (Dec 31, 2004)

Top 10

1. Italy (I just prefer it)
2. France
3. Belgium
4. Germany
5. Spain
6. Poland
7. Austria
8. Sweden
9. Norway
10. Switzerland

(if counting the UK/Ireland... they would move to 2nd and 3rd places respectively)


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

1 - UK
2 - Germany
3 - France
4 - Italy
5 - Spain


----------



## Leienaar (Oct 15, 2002)

1. Germany
2. UK
3. Spain
4. Italy
5. France

The "germanic" culture and lifestyle is just more my thing then the "romanic" culture and lifestyle. And I just can't stand a warm climate for too long .


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

UK
France
Germany
Italy
Spain


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

Bit of a wishy washy thread nominating which countries we like which means it's all purely opinion based but here goes -

UK
Spain
Italy
France
Germany


----------



## Kika (Oct 27, 2003)

blue_warsaw said:


> Spain "political" power?
> :hahaha:
> Yeah sure, the whole word listen to them


The whole what??

Spain certainly has more influence in Latin America then Poland has any where in the world...
You have the typical sarcasm from those people bearing an inferiority complex…
:sleepy:


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Shinuhara said:


> That is SO wrong,man!
> Germany IS the Power 1 within the EU-that is fact!
> Than can tell u every intelligent thinking politican in the world


Come on, Germany practically does what France tells it to do!! When was the last time that you heard a disagreement between France and Germany? The past couple of years, we have heard of disagreements with France from Spain and the UK. Not Germany. Good old fashioned WWII guilt tripping if you ask me.


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

why everybody has put UK?
UK is just the 51st american state.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

^ only the world's 5th largest economy and home to Europe's economic engine (sorry, it ain't Frankfurt).


----------



## Kika (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Shinuhara
Very intelligent


4 month ago...a stastic that was written by a very important American says:
1.Germany
2.UK
3.France
4.Italy
5.Spain

guys...that is FACT
be OBJEKTIV and fair! 





Butcher said:


> Wow, great "fact" there. I never realized that when you ask people their favorite European countries, that they would have to place Germany at the top to be correct.



@Butcher
Very well said!

@Shinuhara
Many people in Europe like Germany has much as many Asians like Japan in Asia i.e. not much and that can be partially explained by historical reasons, just think about it...


----------



## Kika (Oct 27, 2003)

My favorite countries according to that list:

1. Spain - España
2. France - France
3. Italy - Italia
4. United Kingdom
5. Germany - Deutschland


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

UK
Germany 
France
Spain
Italy

When others have fallen the UK has came to rescue them. Eg we won two world wars.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Put France and the Uk together and they might come close to Germany.


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

Checker said:


> Put France and the Uk together and they might come close to Germany.


Shut up.


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Spain
2. France
3. Italy
4. Germany
.
.
.
.
5. UK


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Locust said:


> 1. Spain
> 2. France
> 3. Italy
> 4. Germany
> ...


I am sorry. I love Spain and all, but Spain does not exert more global influence than the UK or France.


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

DonQui said:


> I am sorry. I love Spain and all, but Spain does not exert more global influence than the UK or France.


Hey, this is about which one do you like more than the other. What on earth the global influence has to do with this thread?


----------



## marathon (Jun 6, 2004)

1. Greece 
2. Italy
3. Spain
4. UK
5. Germany
40. France


----------



## mphillips (Nov 14, 2002)

Germany
United Kingdom
France
Italy


----------



## I'mBack (Jan 15, 2005)

Quite "confused" thread as it seems all the lists are done according to different criterias (politically, economically or just according to personal preferences....??)

Btw, this is my list:

Politically (within EU)

1. France
2. UK
3. Germany
4. Italy
5. Spain

Economically

1. Germany
2. UK
3. France
4. Italy
5. Spain


Personal Preference

1. Italy/France (ex-equo 
3. Spain
5. Germany/UK


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

My personal preference top 5:

1. Belgium!  (Just kidding, France)
2. UK
3. Spain
4. Germany
5. Italy


----------

